# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android لعبة اللعبة Eagle Nest II .. لعبة حربية مثيرة ومجانية لهواتف الاندرويد

## mohamed73

*اللعبة Eagle Nest II .. لعبة حربية مثيرة ومجانية لهواتف الاندرويد     تحديث جديد لـ اللعبة الحربية Eagle Nest II .. هذه اللعبة التي اصبح لها قائمة عشاق كبيرة . التحديث  الجديد رقم 1.0.2 الذي صدر حديثاً يحمل اضافات عديدة للعبة وادوات  واسلحة قتال جديدة , اصبح الان متوفر سوق خاص للسلاح يمكنك شراء الاسلحة  منه من خلال المال الذي تجمعه من اللعبة ويمكنك التدريب الاسلحة قبل  استخدامها في الحروب , كلما انتصرت بالحروب والمعارك كلما ارتفع رصيدك من  المال .. وفي هذا التحديث الجديد اصبح امامك 4 مراحل ممتعة ومثيرة لتلعب  بها وعندما تفوز تنتقل لمرحلة اخرى . اللعبة حربية رائعة ومجانية ويمكنك تحميلها من متجر جوجل بلاي من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

